# Spring Forward...Don't forget to change your timers.



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It just occured to me after resetting a dozen or so clocks around the house. The clocks on the timers need to be adjusted too! Just a friendly reminder.

Enjoy the extra sunlight.

-John N.:banplease


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have about half of mine done.
We have mostly atomic clocks in the house, so I sometimes forget to change the others. They really should come up with an atomic timer for our tanks so I could be even more lazy...


----------

